# Sublimation shirt color bleed



## blee1099 (Jul 8, 2008)

Need help on determining what I'm doing that is causing the color to bleed in a few areas on this shirt. Using a cobra ink system with their provided sublimation paper. Heat press wise I'm using 375 degrees for 1 minute 30 seconds.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

It looks more like contamination of some sort rather than colour bleed. 

It appears there's some blue and yellow bleed, which don't seem to be the colours of your print (unless colours didn't come through right on the photo).

If there is a chance of either shirt touching a different transfer before heat pressing, or a couple of different transfers coming into contact face up, or even your fingers being not perfectly clean after handling transfers - this could be your problem.


----------



## Malpeque (Dec 21, 2011)

Try pressing at 390 for 45 Seconds. Another possiblity is bad ink if your getting a cast on everything you print I had this happen in 2007 I was getting a yellow cast around everything I printed.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

What are you transferring on to? That looks like a heather...

That looks like a gas leak to me. Are you using spray tack or pro spray or super 77 on the transfer paper? Even pallet mist will work in a bind.


----------



## blee1099 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I figured out what it was.. Looked at a sublimation sheet that I printed that I didn't get a chance to apply to a shirt, it was in the transfer sheet. Cleaned the print head and aligned and its working again.. What a pita though. lol


----------



## fablenow (Apr 12, 2017)

Malpeque said:


> Try pressing at 390 for 45 Seconds. Another possiblity is bad ink if your getting a cast on everything you print I had this happen in 2007 I was getting a yellow cast around everything I printed.


 Hello,


I'm having a yellow cast on everything I print and can't figure it out for the life of me, if you can advise if it was the yellow that was causing it, I notice it a few weeks after I put in new black and red ink, the yellow was replaced recently but is still getting the same thing. The printer is a Epson T7000 and is using original Epson ink


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

In many cases your ink head has gunk on it and causing the yellow overspray. That is the best case - worst case is head is shot.


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

Isn't Epson brand ink notorious for yellow-shift? Try Cobra ink.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Waiting said:


> Isn't Epson brand ink notorious for yellow-shift? Try Cobra ink.


Epson doesn't make sublimation inks for desktop printers.

The "yellow shift" you are referring to is seen with Epson _OEM pigment inks_ to be used on a conventional inkjet printer transfer paper.


----------



## FatPrints (Jan 8, 2019)

fablenow said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I'm having a yellow cast on everything I print and can't figure it out for the life of me, if you can advise if it was the yellow that was causing it, I notice it a few weeks after I put in new black and red ink, the yellow was replaced recently but is still getting the same thing. The printer is a Epson T7000 and is using original Epson ink


]

are you printing from Adobe Illustrator? If you are, try playing with the color management settings, we run:

Color Handling: Let adobe determine color
Printer Profile: DyeTrans High Quality DL.icm
Rendering Intent: Perceptual

We are using an SG800 Printer.

if you have a pantone book, print off a sub sheet with a big color bar on it that lists the panton, rgb, or hex, and then compare your pantone book to it to see where you're landing. Theoretically, new ink shouldn't affect your prints, however low ink can throw your whole spectrum off. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

mgparrish said:


> Epson doesn't make sublimation inks for desktop printers.
> 
> The "yellow shift" you are referring to is seen with Epson _OEM pigment inks_ to be used on a conventional inkjet printer transfer paper.


He said he's using _original Epson ink_, so my point still stands. The Epson T7000 is not a desktop, though you're right, it comes with pigment ink. He must not be doing sublimation. He should post a pic.


----------



## fablenow (Apr 12, 2017)

Waiting said:


> He said he's using _original Epson ink_, so my point still stands. The Epson T7000 is not a desktop, though you're right, it comes with pigment ink. He must not be doing sublimation. He should post a pic.


When Sublimation came out sawgrass ink was the only one selling ink (due to patent) what they was doing is selling conversion systems the epson T7000 was bundled with their ink and they would warranty the printers as long as you use ink they sell in my opinion they made a back door deal with epson and stop supporting and warranty the printer. and Epson started selling wide format sublimation printers, while they sell desktop printers. When this happen I switched to Epson sublimation ink because it was cheaper than sawgrass ink and did not have any issues until now. I have been using the same profile and ink combination with no issues until now, I will post a picture later.


----------



## fablenow (Apr 12, 2017)

fablenow said:


> When Sublimation came out sawgrass ink was the only one selling ink (due to patent) what they was doing is selling conversion systems the epson T7000 was bundled with their ink and they would warranty the printers as long as you use ink they sell in my opinion they made a back door deal with epson and stop supporting and warranty the printer. and Epson started selling wide format sublimation printers, while they sell desktop printers. When this happen I switched to Epson sublimation ink because it was cheaper than sawgrass ink and did not have any issues until now. I have been using the same profile and ink combination with no issues until now, I will post a picture later.


The yellow marks around print is the issue the black marks is because it's not a shop rag. I'm printing from photoshop I have also switched Icc profile and still have issue. nozzle check is good, have also switched paper same issue.


----------



## Waiting (Feb 25, 2018)

So Epson _does_ sell sublimation ink. I see that Coastal sells it.

That's a beautiful image. Is the bleeding around the leaves where the beads cross? Like a very faint stain?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Waiting said:


> So Epson _does_ sell sublimation ink. I see that Coastal sells it.
> 
> That's a beautiful image. Is the bleeding around the leaves where the beads cross? Like a very faint stain?


Yes, Epson does sell Epson branded sublimation inks for _large format printers._ I had stated Epson does not sell sublimation ink for _desktop printers_. So I was only incorrect in that I didn't read the large format model he was using when I replied to you.

But your point still doesn't stand.

"Isn't Epson brand ink notorious for yellow-shift? Try Cobra ink." 

You were describing a well known (notorious) problem (yellow shift) using Epson pigment inks.	Epson's large format sublimation inks are not notorious for "yellow shift".

It's clear what his problem is, refer to Signature Series comment.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Signature Series said:


> In many cases your ink head has gunk on it and causing the yellow overspray. That is the best case - worst case is head is shot.


I second that.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Waiting said:


> He said he's using _original Epson ink_, so my point still stands. The Epson T7000 is not a desktop, though you're right, it comes with pigment ink. He must not be doing sublimation. He should post a pic.



i think that was the point mgparrish was making

you were confusing a desktop inkjet printer transfer issue with oem epson pigment inks
(yellow shift on jpss, 3g, etc. due to heat),
and a sublimation issue using epson oem sublimation ink on a non-desktop printer


----------

